# Proyecto selladora automática



## mitocondrial (Mar 11, 2010)

Bueno este es el tema dispongo de una selladora de bolsas vertical de piso en donde para sellar la bolsa hay q ingresar la bolsa en forma vertical y apretar un pedal q presiona un pulsador y sella la bolsa x medio de un fierro que se calienta......


el tema es que queria poner la selladora de manera horizontal y fabricar una cinta transportadora que sea de pana en donde valla la bolsa puesta de manera que el pedaso de bolsa a cellar sobresalga de la cinta entonces al pasar accione un sensor y la selladora automaticamente baje con un brazo en una de las puntas para que durante los 2 o 3 segundos q se tiene q cellar la bolsa la misma no siga corriendo x la cinta.....


tengo la idea de que el sensor puede ser el sensor de apertura de puertas..... en donde cuando pase la bolsa marque continuidad y cuando no pase no marque.... o viceversa, el tema es el siguiente, que motor que sea regulable puedo ocupar para la cinta transportadora ya que lo ideal seria regular la velocidad.
otro problema es que motor o que servomotor llevaria el brazo sellador, el brazo solo no pesaria mas de 5kilos y que circuito habria que hacer para que por ejemplo al marcar continuidad el motor girara hasta abajo y se mantubiera abajo 3 segundos para dsp volver arriba....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 11, 2010)

Horizontal . . . ummm  ¿no va a ir perdiendo contenido con el traqueteo?

Quizás unos 20° de inclinación lateral


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 12, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbZoAchNRvQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kiho-wDEGg&NR=1 (*** ESTE ***)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRztViT4Bl0

Sellado en linea:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hd8nH_1fp6E

Cúal te sirve ?
Saludos


----------



## mitocondrial (Mar 12, 2010)

mil disculpas perono puedo ver los videos.... x un prolblema de coneccion, y con respecto a la consulta anterior seria totalmente de forma horizontal para que cuando pasara la bolsa por la cinta la bolsa no se callera..... la selladora no lleva liquido ni nada es solo supongo una recistencia o algo x el estilo q calienta un alambre el cual derrite la bolsa y la deja sellada....


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 15, 2010)

Busca la manera de poder ver los videos para que nos digas cúal se parece a lo que quieres. Saludos.


----------



## titoGPero (Feb 24, 2011)

querido mito mi trabajoo de graducion consiste en una selladora automatica asi que bientenga info te comento estara controlada por un plc ypesara su contenidosaludos tito


----------



## pandacba (Mar 2, 2011)

mitocondrial dijo:


> mil disculpas perono puedo ver los videos.... x un prolblema de coneccion, y con respecto a la consulta anterior seria totalmente de forma horizontal para que cuando pasara la bolsa por la cinta la bolsa no se callera..... la selladora no lleva liquido ni nada es solo supongo una recistencia o algo x el estilo q calienta un alambre el cual derrite la bolsa y la deja sellada....


Una buena selladora no lleva un alambre lleva un verdadero cabezal de sellado, que es calefaccionado por resistencias controlada por un termostato y termocupla, de esa forma la calidad del sellado se mantiene, y la acción de cierre de las partes o sellado suele ser mecánico o por desplazamiento por accionadores neumáticos

Los sistemas llenan y sellan verticalmente y luego traslandan horizontalmente, como hacer para llenar horizontalmene y que el producto no te moleste en el cerrado? y que tampoco se se desparrame el contenido? creo que deberias ver un poquito alguna de esta máquinas en acción pra tener una mejor idea y del porue de cada cosa, no es un capricho si no una lógica necesidad


----------



## unmonje (Mar 10, 2011)

Estimado...quien diseño tu embazadora vertical ,puede que haya confeccionado algo criticable en algun aspecto ,pero ,dado el costo de esas màquinas , dudo que haya elegido ese criterio
vertical alegremente, sino por serias razones. 
Lamentablemente no dices,QUE està mal en la enbazadora tal como es !!!!
Al ponerla horizontal,entiendo ,te traerà otros problemas que aun no has visto, pero que lamentaras luego de desarmar la que aùn funciona.

Por otra parte , lo que tu dices, alambrecito que calienta, es bien delicado de hacer funcionar bien.
He visto a lo largo de los años ,a varios volverse loco por no poder calibrarla adecuadamente.
Tengo una enbazadora con cinta, que para ,pesa, y todo....pero llena verticalmente el producto.
Si lo que quieres es una maquina horizontal ,que ya existe y solo hace bolsitas,entonces  el tema es otro.Son 2 cintas , una hasta la gillotina,la segunda retira la bolsa ya cortada a mayor velocidad,pero tambien tiene lo suyo y va a lo largo, no lateralmente como tu propones.
Tiene una bobina para hacer bolsas en la entrada y en -tubo- y un descanso  en la salida donde por vacio se apilan de a 20 ò 50 segun el contador.
Si piensas usar un servomotor el tema se pone serio , piensa en algo cercano a  u$s8000 ..funcionando.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 10, 2011)

Lo que tu mencionas en segundo lugar ya no es una evasadora es una confeccionadora de bolsas y estas se apilan normalmente de a 100, o se enrollan para el caso de precorte.
Lo otro tal cual si de envasar se trata, horizontal no va, 
Lo que no explica cual es el problema o el motivo por el cual quiere hacer esos cmabios, sin un detalle de estas cosas todo seran meras especulaciones


----------



## jubei (Ago 8, 2016)

a toda la comunidad buenas tardes, estoy creando una maquina en la cual en un extremo coloco una bobina de plástico (polietileno) y en el otro lo recoge, algo así como un embobinador. pero la diferencia esta en que en el centro de la maquina utilizo un disco de aluminio y una resistencia alrededor de el para que selle y corte la bobina a la mitad. por ejemplo si bobina es de 10 pulgadas lo ubico en el medio para que la  corte de 5 pulgadas y poder hacer 2 bobinas de 5 pulgadas....pero no logro     hacer que selle ya que  cuando divide el rollo el sellado queda muy debil...alguien sabe como puedo hacer este sistema mas eficiente....de antemano muchas gracias. ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 8, 2016)

jubei dijo:
			
		

> a toda la comunidad buenas tardes, estoy creando una maquina en la cual en un extremo coloco una bobina de plástico (polietileno) y en el otro lo recoge, algo así como un embobinador. pero la diferencia esta en que en el centro de la maquina utilizo un disco de aluminio y una resistencia alrededor de el para que selle y corte la bobina a la mitad. por ejemplo si bobina es de 10 pulgadas lo ubico en el medio para que la  corte de 5 pulgadas y poder hacer 2 bobinas de 5 pulgadas....pero no logro     hacer que selle ya que  cuando divide el rollo el sellado queda muy debil...alguien sabe como puedo hacer este sistema mas eficiente....de antemano muchas gracias. ...



Se sella la bolsa con una resistencia ancha, unos 3mm, y se corta con un alambre 0,3mm

Necesitas 2 sellados y un corte entre ellos.


----------



## Daniel.more (Ago 8, 2016)

requieres de una cuchilla de corte y soldadura longitudinal......no te vale resistencias de hilo nicron, es un bloque de bronce,hierro,etc... con una resistencia de cartucho dentro,( con forma como de la cabeza de hacha) gobernado por un termorregulador que tiene el termopar atornillado en el bloque de bronce .

otro tipo muy usado es el que usa las lemon alemanas, pero el sistema es mas caro de fabricar y dificil de conseguir un bloque de nicron de 4x2  cmtrs

PD: se venden ya fabricadas y te salen mucho mas económicas, dado que tienen que ser perfectas al pulido o el plástico tiende a quedarse pegado...aunque si pasa eso con una brocha le das grasa de silicona atoxica y deja de pegarse...(pero es un parche no una solución) lo suyo es hacerla bien de entrada


----------



## Lamas (Ago 8, 2016)

Es valido cubrirlas con Teflon para que no se pegue el plástico.  Vi una maquina en una fabrica de marcos de ventana y puertas, de PVC y así la usaban.  Ah también vi una selladora en una venta de bolsas de agua pura que también usaba teflon.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 8, 2016)

Lamas dijo:
			
		

> Es valido cubrirlas con Teflon para que no se pegue el plástico.  Vi una maquina en una fabrica de marcos de ventana y puertas, de PVC y así la usaban.  Ah también vi una selladora en una venta de bolsas de agua pura que también usaba teflon.



Las resistencias se cubren con tela de vidrio teflonada, no se quema y tampoco permite que se adhiera la bolsa.


----------



## waanimoga (Jun 26, 2018)

como hacer una con materiales baratos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 26, 2018)

waanimoga dijo:


> como hacer una con materiales baratos



*¿ Es una consulta ?*, si ese es el caso, debe ir entre signos de interrogación, algo así:


> _* ¿ Como hacer una con materiales baratos ? *_




Y ¿ Como cual material barato ?
¿ Con que reemplazarías la tela de vidrio teflonada ?
¿ Con que reemplazarías las resistencias de nicrom ?

Hay cosas que se pueden hacer ahorrando ahorrando en materiales y otras que NO, esta es una de las que NO se puede ahorrar.

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.
Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación *e interrogación,*, comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc.


----------

